

Climate change, common sense absent in pending new US farm bill - corporalagumbo
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/13/opinion/the-farm-bill-should-help-the-planet-not-just-crops.html?src=recg

======
unlinear
"Common sense" says we need biofuels (ethanol from corn) to cut down on GHG
emissions to curb global warming... so what's the problem here?

